# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Δεν ειμαι καλά νο2

## Antonis8

Είμαι κουρασμένος. Είχα δύο έκτακτες και ναυτία. Νιώθω μια αποκοπή από την πραγματικότητα,νομίζω ότι θα πεθάνω άμεσα, ή θα έχω κάποιο ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο. Έχω ξεχάσει πώς να κοιμάμαι,κάνω άστατο ύπνο. Ο ψυχίατρος μου δεν μπορεί να με δει μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα. Πήρα λίγο ζαναξ αλλά δεν θέλω να παίρνω. Νιώθω σύγχιση και σκέψεις που τρέχουν στο μυαλό μου. Δεν ξέρω πώς να κοιμηθώ. Νιώθω σουβλιες στο στήθος και φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω ανακοπή και ότι αυτά όλα είναι νευρολογικά συμπτώματα πριν το θάνατο.

----------


## Antonis8

Νομίζω ότι βρίσκομαι σε ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο. Και έχω ναυτία, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Είμαι ξαπλωμένος. Πρέπει να κοιμηθώ.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Νομίζω ότι βρίσκομαι σε ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο. Και έχω ναυτία, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Είμαι ξαπλωμένος. Πρέπει να κοιμηθώ.


Άμα ήσουν σε ψυχωσικο επεισόδιο δεν θα ήξερες τι είναι ψυχωσικο επεισόδιο ουτε θα φοβοσουν ότι θα πεθάνεις

----------


## Antonis8

Νιώθω ότι θα το πάθω από στιγμή σε στιγμή. Και είχα και έκτακτες όσο είμαι ξαπλωμένος,εγώ δεν έχω ποτέ έκτακτες. Θα πάρω το πρωί το γιατρό,αν ζω, να κάνουμε συνεδρια νωρίτερα. Σκέφτηκα να παω στο νοσοκομείο να τους πω ότι έχω ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο αλλά ούτε εκεί θα με πιστέψουν. 

Η μαμά μου έχει σχιζοφρένεια, έχω το ιστορικό για να τρελαθώ. Επίσης όταν ήμουν νεότερος, πίστευα για δύο ημέρες ότι η ξαδέρφη μου μπορει να θέλει να με σκοτώσει. Μετά μου πέρασε. Τώρα με πιάνει κάτι σαν σουβλιά στο κεφάλι. Κάτι συμβαίνει. Ίσως έτσι νιώθουν όσοι πρόκειται να πεθάνουν. Και ζαλίζομαι ξαπλωμένος. Να είναι ίλιγγος;

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Νιώθω ότι θα το πάθω από στιγμή σε στιγμή. Και είχα και έκτακτες όσο είμαι ξαπλωμένος,εγώ δεν έχω ποτέ έκτακτες. Θα πάρω το πρωί το γιατρό,αν ζω, να κάνουμε συνεδρια νωρίτερα. Σκέφτηκα να παω στο νοσοκομείο να τους πω ότι έχω ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο αλλά ούτε εκεί θα με πιστέψουν. 
> 
> Η μαμά μου έχει σχιζοφρένεια, έχω το ιστορικό για να τρελαθώ. Επίσης όταν ήμουν νεότερος, πίστευα για δύο ημέρες ότι η ξαδέρφη μου μπορει να θέλει να με σκοτώσει. Μετά μου πέρασε. Τώρα με πιάνει κάτι σαν σουβλιά στο κεφάλι. Κάτι συμβαίνει. Ίσως έτσι νιώθουν όσοι πρόκειται να πεθάνουν. Και ζαλίζομαι ξαπλωμένος. Να είναι ίλιγγος;


Ξέρεις ότι όσο το σκέφτεσαι τα νιώθεις όλα κι αυτό με το ψυχωσικο το παθαίνω κι εγώ γτ νομίζω ότι θα με πιάσει μανία γτ μου καρφώθηκε ότι είμαι διπολική. Μη δίνεις σημασία σε 2 έκτακτες δεν είναι τίποτα άλλοι έχουν χιλιάδες. Η μαμά σου που έχει σχιζοφρένεια σε ποια ηλικία της διαγνώστηκε κι επίσης το αντιμετώπισε με αγωγή, νοσηλεύτηκε; ναι σε πιάνει σου Λία στο κεφάλι από την πολύ πίεση και τη σκέψη πάρε βαθιές αναπνοές και άκου χαλαρωτική μουσική το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού. Μπορεί να είναι ιλιγγος μπορεί να είναι και ψευδαίσθηση η ζαλάδα.

----------


## Antonis8

Τώρα μου πέρασε αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα κοιμηθώ παλι. Τώρα νιώθω ευτυχισμένος, δεν είναι περίεργα όλα αυτά; Όχι ακριβώς ευτυχισμένος, αλλά χαίρομαι για άγνωστο λόγο. Ίσως έχω διπολική διαταραχή. Που οκ, δεν με πειράζει, πολλοί συγγραφείς είχαν.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ξέρεις ότι όσο το σκέφτεσαι τα νιώθεις όλα κι αυτό με το ψυχωσικο το παθαίνω κι εγώ γτ νομίζω ότι θα με πιάσει μανία γτ μου καρφώθηκε ότι είμαι διπολική. Μη δίνεις σημασία σε 2 έκτακτες δεν είναι τίποτα άλλοι έχουν χιλιάδες. Η μαμά σου που έχει σχιζοφρένεια σε ποια ηλικία της διαγνώστηκε κι επίσης το αντιμετώπισε με αγωγή, νοσηλεύτηκε; ναι σε πιάνει σου Λία στο κεφάλι από την πολύ πίεση και τη σκέψη πάρε βαθιές αναπνοές και άκου χαλαρωτική μουσική το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε πιάσει κρίση πανικού. Μπορεί να είναι ιλιγγος μπορεί να είναι και ψευδαίσθηση η ζαλάδα.


Ναι το θυμάμαι που το είχες γράψει , πολύ πιθανόν όλα να είναι απόρροια του ΙΔΨ, κάνει πολύ συχνά τέτοιες φοβίες στο είχα πει ότι τις έχω κι εγώ αλλά πριν ήταν πολύ έντονο, φοβόμουν να κουνηθώ. Τώρα μου πέρασε το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και έμεινε το σωματικό. Όχι ακριβώς ζαλάδα,ναυτία περισσότερο,ίσως λόγο του στομάχου,δεν παίρνω το φάρμακο. 


Η μαμά μου έχει νοσηλευτεί πολλές φορές και λαμβάνει αγωγή. Δεν ξέρουμε πότε είχε τα πρώτα συμπτώματα, αλλά σε όλη της την πληρότητα,εμφάνισε τη διαταραχή όταν γεννήθηκα εγώ, δηλαδή στα 25 της. Η ψυχολόγος μου το συνέδεσε αυτό με τα δικά μου θέματα,ότι λόγω της συμπεριφοράς της μαμάς μου βίωσα εγκατάλειψη και έχει προκύψει ο φόβος θανάτου. Η μαμά μου πίστευε ότι είναι απεσταλμένη του Θεού και ότι την κατασκοπεύουν. Ακόμα και με τα φάρμακα λέει τρελά, πολλές φορές δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Είχα βρει ένα ημερολόγιο της που διάβασα, έγραφε ότι έχει πολλαπλές ταυτότητες,ότι την κατασκοπεύουν και πολλά ακόμη.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Ναι το θυμάμαι που το είχες γράψει , πολύ πιθανόν όλα να είναι απόρροια του ΙΔΨ, κάνει πολύ συχνά τέτοιες φοβίες στο είχα πει ότι τις έχω κι εγώ αλλά πριν ήταν πολύ έντονο, φοβόμουν να κουνηθώ. Τώρα μου πέρασε το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι και έμεινε το σωματικό. Όχι ακριβώς ζαλάδα,ναυτία περισσότερο,ίσως λόγο του στομάχου,δεν παίρνω το φάρμακο. 
> 
> 
> Η μαμά μου έχει νοσηλευτεί πολλές φορές και λαμβάνει αγωγή. Δεν ξέρουμε πότε είχε τα πρώτα συμπτώματα, αλλά σε όλη της την πληρότητα,εμφάνισε τη διαταραχή όταν γεννήθηκα εγώ, δηλαδή στα 25 της. Η ψυχολόγος μου το συνέδεσε αυτό με τα δικά μου θέματα,ότι λόγω της συμπεριφοράς της μαμάς μου βίωσα εγκατάλειψη και έχει προκύψει ο φόβος θανάτου. Η μαμά μου πίστευε ότι είναι απεσταλμένη του Θεού και ότι την κατασκοπεύουν. Ακόμα και με τα φάρμακα λέει τρελά, πολλές φορές δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Είχα βρει ένα ημερολόγιο της που διάβασα, έγραφε ότι έχει πολλαπλές ταυτότητες,ότι την κατασκοπεύουν και πολλά ακόμη.


Ναι αλλά εσύ έχεις επαφή με την πραγματικότητα η μάνα σου δεν θα πίστευε με τίποτα ότι αυτά που λέει είναι ψυχωσικα. Όσο αναρωτιέσαι αν είσαι καλά μη φοβάσαι. Αν τα θεωρείς φυσιολογικά κ δεν ξεχωρίζεις το φανταστικο από το αληθινο τότε είναι προβλημα.καμιανφορα και η υπερβολική σκέψη φαιρνει παραισθησεις εγώ καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι ποια είμαι τι κάνω κ κολλάω παροδικα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κ με πιάνει ένας πανικός. Εγώ αυτό που έκανα είναι να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι το θάνατο επειδή έκατσα κι άκουσα ένα σωρό μεταθανατιες εμπειρίες και όλοι μα όλοι το παρουσίασαν σαν κάτι απίστευτα όμορφο κ όταν επανήλθαν στη ζωή ενιωθαν απαισια. Οπότε λέω μπορεί να είναι μια όμορφη εμπειρία γιατί να φοβάμαι; το πιστέψα ότι είναι κάτι όμορφο και μου έφυγαν όλα τα ψυχοσωματικα. Άκουγα με τις ώρες ανθρώπους που έπαθαν ανακοπή και επανήλθαν να λενε πως ένιωσαν. Η ζωή είναι πιο άσχημη από το θάνατο. Εξοικιωσου με το θάνατο και θα ηρεμήσεις πολύ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ολους μας περιμενει ο θανατος και το ενδιαμεσο ειναι πολυ συντομο. Την κακη ζωη πρεπει να φοβομαστε. Οταν πεθανεις, δε σου λειπει τιποτα, δε σε νοιαζει τιποτα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αντωνη οταν πηγαινα κουνγκ φου μας ειχε βαλει μια μερα ο δασκαλος να κλεισουμε τα ματια μας οσο επαιζε μουσικη και μας ελεγε να φανταστουμε τον ηλιο που ανατελει και τετοια. Πρεπει να κρατησε καμια ωρα. Ηταν ο, τι πιο χαλαρωτικο εχω κανει στη ζωη μου. Αμα βρεις κανα τετοιο τμημα τωρα που θα χαλαρωσει η καραντινα, πηγαινε.

----------


## Astronomy lover

> Αντωνη οταν πηγαινα κουνγκ φου μας ειχε βαλει μια μερα ο δασκαλος να κλεισουμε τα ματια μας οσο επαιζε μουσικη και μας ελεγε να φανταστουμε τον ηλιο που ανατελει και τετοια. Πρεπει να κρατησε καμια ωρα. Ηταν ο, τι πιο χαλαρωτικο εχω κανει στη ζωη μου. Αμα βρεις κανα τετοιο τμημα τωρα που θα χαλαρωσει η καραντινα, πηγαινε.


Αυτό που κάνατε ήταν διαλογισμός και όντως βοηθάει πολύ κι εγώ έκανα στη γιόγκα και κάνω και μόνος μου στο σπίτι όταν δω και με πιάνει άγχος και στεναχώρια.. είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση

----------


## giannis78

Antonis8 συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω και πάλι..... φυσικό και λογικό που είσαι κουρασμένος.... βασανίζεσαι τόσο πολύ κάθε λεπτό της ώρας με αυτό που σου είπα προχτές... μηχανάκια, αριθμοί κλπ... οξύμετρα, θερμόμετρα, πιεσόμετρα κλπ.... μέσα σε ένα λεπτό της ώρας κάνεις δεκάδες αγχωτικές σκέψεις, ε δεν θα αντιδράσει το σώμα?? αφού πολλές φορές κι εσυ ο ίδιος μόνος σου απαντάς στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις, για το τι έχεις, μόνος σου έγραψες οτι σου πέρασε αυτό που είχες... όσο καιρό σε παρακολουθώ δεν έχεις πάθει ευτυχώς έμφραγμα, ούτε κάτι πιο σοβαρό απο αυτά τα γνωστά που έχεις... μην αναμοχλεύεις συνέχεια τα προβλήματα της μητέρας σου, της οικογένειας σου, οκ, δυστυχώς υπάρχουν όπως έχει και η δική μου οικογένεια, αλλά σου ξαναείπα προχτές προσπάθησε να μην παρατηρείς τον εαυτό σου σε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο... το άγχος μας ζορίζει τον οργανισμό και ο οργανισμός κάνει διάφορα.... βρες κάτι να σε χαλαρώνει, οχι να σε ταλαιπωρεί, χόμπυ, στο σπίτι... μουσική, συγγραφή, διάβασμα, παίρνε και κανένα xanax δεν είναι καταστροφή, κλείσε το ίντερνετ γιατι μας κάνει κακό με αυτά που ψάχνουμε και άσε τα πράγματα να ρολάρουν... δεν έχεις πάθει καρδιά που φοβάσαι κι ουτε θα πεθάνεις όσο κι αν θεωρείς οτι έχεις τόσους ιατρικούς λόγους... τυραννιέσαι...

----------


## Antonis8

Χθες κοιμήθηκα στις έξι το πρωι και ξυπνησα 12. Σερνομαι σήμερα,εχω χαμηλη πιεση,πονους,ζάλη,σκοτοδιν ς. 
Φοβαμαι μην λιποθυμησω. Δεν πήρα ζαναξ, πήρα αντιισταμινικο και τουλάχιστον σταμάτησε το εξτριμ φτερνισμα. Θα παρω και σήμερα το βράδυ. Θα παω να κοιμηθω στης γιαγιας μου αν και φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω κάτι έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## Antonis8

Εχω πάρα πολυ χαμηλή πιεση σήμερα, 89/49 !!! Και ζάλη. Φοβαμαι ότι έχω αιμορραγία στο ανώτερο πεπτικο γιατί τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες τα κοπρανα μου ηταν σκούρα. Μου είχε ξανατυχει μια φορά και τα είχα παει για ανίχνευση αίματος. Δεν βρέθηκε κάτι αλλά δεν εμπιστευομαι ιδιαίτερα το εργαστήριο του χωριού. Ισως έχω μικρές αιμορραγιες στο στομαχι που μου προκαλούν και την αναιμία.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αν ειναι μαυρα σαν καρβουνο δεν αποκλειεται. Το εχω παθει απο κατι που εφαγα.

----------


## Antonis8

Είμαι στα τελευταία μου μάλλον. Χθες με είδε ο γιατρός,μου έγραψε εξετάσεις. Νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι στο συκώτι ή στην σπλήνα. Με πιάνει πάλι ο πόνος αριστερά. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι.

----------


## Stavros

Αντώνη μου μην αγχώνεσαι. Και άλλες φορές φοβόσουν για τα χειρότερα και δεν επαληθεύτηκαν οι φόβοι σου.Ο γιατρός τι υποψιάζεται δλδ?

----------


## geodim

Κάποια φορά που είχες ξαναπάθει κάτι παρόμοιο έπινες αρκετό νερό και με αλάτι ανεβαζες κάπως την πίεση ή θυμάμαι λάθος?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Είμαι στα τελευταία μου μάλλον. Χθες με είδε ο γιατρός,μου έγραψε εξετάσεις. Νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι στο συκώτι ή στην σπλήνα. Με πιάνει πάλι ο πόνος αριστερά. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι.


Μην αγχωνεσαι ρε! Ολα καλα θαπανε. Διαβασες το ποιημα μου;

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Antonis8 συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω και πάλι..... φυσικό και λογικό που είσαι κουρασμένος.... βασανίζεσαι τόσο πολύ κάθε λεπτό της ώρας με αυτό που σου είπα προχτές... μηχανάκια, αριθμοί κλπ... οξύμετρα, θερμόμετρα, πιεσόμετρα κλπ.... μέσα σε ένα λεπτό της ώρας κάνεις δεκάδες αγχωτικές σκέψεις, ε δεν θα αντιδράσει το σώμα?? αφού πολλές φορές κι εσυ ο ίδιος μόνος σου απαντάς στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις, για το τι έχεις, μόνος σου έγραψες οτι σου πέρασε αυτό που είχες... όσο καιρό σε παρακολουθώ δεν έχεις πάθει ευτυχώς έμφραγμα, ούτε κάτι πιο σοβαρό απο αυτά τα γνωστά που έχεις... μην αναμοχλεύεις συνέχεια τα προβλήματα της μητέρας σου, της οικογένειας σου, οκ, δυστυχώς υπάρχουν όπως έχει και η δική μου οικογένεια, αλλά σου ξαναείπα προχτές προσπάθησε να μην παρατηρείς τον εαυτό σου σε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο... το άγχος μας ζορίζει τον οργανισμό και ο οργανισμός κάνει διάφορα.... βρες κάτι να σε χαλαρώνει, οχι να σε ταλαιπωρεί, χόμπυ, στο σπίτι... μουσική, συγγραφή, διάβασμα, παίρνε και κανένα xanax δεν είναι καταστροφή, κλείσε το ίντερνετ γιατι μας κάνει κακό με αυτά που ψάχνουμε και άσε τα πράγματα να ρολάρουν... δεν έχεις πάθει καρδιά που φοβάσαι κι ουτε θα πεθάνεις όσο κι αν θεωρείς οτι έχεις τόσους ιατρικούς λόγους... τυραννιέσαι...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...ολο αυτό είναι πιο εξαντλητικό κι από το να δουλευεις 12ωρες βάρδιες σε εργοστάσιο. Πραγματικά είναι το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να άρρωστησεις να διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ.. Και οι γιατροί ξέρουν μια χαρά ότι δεν παίζει τίποτα αλλά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου βάλουν εξετάσεις αν παραπονιέται για διάφορα. Εγώ τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα τα σωματικά το 90%των ψυχοσωματικων έχει φύγει τώρα μου μένει να διώξω και τα ψυχικά από επάνω μου αν σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι και να διαβαζω. Είναι εύκολο να το κάνεις να αλλάξεις απλά είναι τρόπος συνήθειας. Εγώ είχα συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ σ εκείνη τη ζωή που τώρα νιώθω κενή, είναι καθαρά θέμα συνήθειας δεν κόβεται ευκολα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...ολο αυτό είναι πιο εξαντλητικό κι από το να δουλευεις 12ωρες βάρδιες σε εργοστάσιο. Πραγματικά είναι το χειρότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να άρρωστησεις να διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ.. Και οι γιατροί ξέρουν μια χαρά ότι δεν παίζει τίποτα αλλά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου βάλουν εξετάσεις αν παραπονιέται για διάφορα. Εγώ τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα τα σωματικά το 90%των ψυχοσωματικων έχει φύγει τώρα μου μένει να διώξω και τα ψυχικά από επάνω μου αν σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι και να διαβαζω. Είναι εύκολο να το κάνεις να αλλάξεις απλά είναι τρόπος συνήθειας. Εγώ είχα συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ σ εκείνη τη ζωή που τώρα νιώθω κενή, είναι καθαρά θέμα συνήθειας δεν κόβεται ευκολα.


Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί εσύ έχεις ψυχοσωματικά,ενώ εγώ έχω και διαγνωσμενα θέματα υγείας.

Οι ψυχωσωματικοι μου πόνοι είναι κατά βάση μουδιάσματα, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα μου. Ουτε έχει κάποια λογική να μην νιώθεις καθόλου πόνο στο σώμα σου ή καμία ενόχληση. Όλοι νιώθουν,δεν είναι ψυχοσωματικά αυτα. Το θέμα είναι πώς τα ερμηνεύει κανείς.
Σε κρίση πανικού,με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια και σε καθιστή θέση. Αυτά είναι τα ψυχοσωματικά μου. Η ορθοστατική δεν είναι ψυχολογικό, προκαλείται ίσως από χαμηλό όγκο αίματος.

----------


## Antonis8

> Μην αγχωνεσαι ρε! Ολα καλα θαπανε. Διαβασες το ποιημα μου;


Ποιο ποίημα;

Έτσι έλεγαν και σε έναν μάγειρα που είχαμε στο ξενοδοχείο και αρρώστησε με καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας. Πέθανε μετά από δύο μήνες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη μου μην αγχώνεσαι. Και άλλες φορές φοβόσουν για τα χειρότερα και δεν επαληθεύτηκαν οι φόβοι σου.Ο γιατρός τι υποψιάζεται δλδ?


Δεν ξέρω,δεν μου είπε κάτι συγκεκριμένο. 

Με ανησυχεί ο πονος αριστερά
Ο καρδιολόγος είπε να μην δίνω σημασία και αποκλείεται να έχω βουλωμενες αρτηρίες στα κιλά μου, αλλά κάπως γενικολογο δεν είναι αυτό; Και μου έλεγε ο γιατρός ότι ο καρδιολόγος μου είναι καλός και ότι αν χρειάζομαι καυτηριασμο για τις ταχυπαλμιες,θα το είχαν δει. Δεν ξέρω, μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο ότι μια μου λένε έτσι μια αλλιώς. Ξαφνικά όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι μου λένε να πάρω b blocker ,πριν έξι μήνες λέγαν άλλα. 

Και φοβάμαι και να τα πάρω γιατί με πίεση 80 ,θα πέσει κι άλλο. Αν και ο γιατρός είπε ότι δεν θα πέσει πολύ.


Αν δεν είναι καρδιολογικος ο πόνος, είναι αντανακλαστικος λογικά από την σπλήνα που τη νιώθω ευαίσθητη και πάλι θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει καρκίνο.

----------


## Antonis8

Ανέβηκε η πιεση μου τελικά αλλά η ζάλη δεν φεύγει εδώ και μέρες. Και δεν βοηθάει το ότι δεν έχω κοιμηθεί πολλές ώρες. Ξύπνησα από θόρυβο και δεν κατάφερα να ξανακοιμηθω και έχω δύο μέρες με κακό ύπνο.

----------


## Antonis8

Και επειδή έχω ακούσει πολλές βλακείες στο άλλο φόρουμ, που μου έλεγε ενα τσόκαρο ,όταν μου έκαναν μπουλινγκ ότι είμαι τρελός, ότι είχε και αυτή ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδια λόγω άγχους, ορθοστατική ταχυκαρδια, μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με άγχος γιατί δεν γίνεται καλή διάγνωση από τους γιατρούς. Τα επίσημα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια είναι αυστηρά για αύξηση άνω των τριάντα χτύπων που επιμενει στην όρθια θέση ΚΑΙ πρέπει να το έχεις αυτό για έξι μήνες για να διαγνωστεις επίσημα. Εγώ κλείνω σε λίγο τους οκτώ, για αυτό εικάζω ότι άρχισαν να με παίρνουν σοβαρά οι καρδιολόγοι. Παλιότερα ο γιατρός μου (οχι π καρδιολόγος,, αυτός που λέει ότι έχω φυματίωση και θέλει ακόμα να κάνω τη μαντου)) προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι δεν υπάρχει το σύνδρομο ορθοστατικής ταχυκαρδίας, ένα σύνδρομο για το οποίο στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν ειδικές κλινικές. Αλλά σε ένα παλαιολιθικό σύστημα υγείας, πού να βρεις την υγειά σου. Σου πετάνε μερικά ψυχοφαρμακα και ελπίζουν να δουλέψουν. Αν δεν σταματάνε τα συμπτώματα σου,τουλάχιστον ουσίες όπως η σετραλινη θα σε κάνουν να μην τους δίνεις σημασία μέχρι να ταβλιαστεις. Όταν τον ρώτησα τι είδους ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που εξαφανίζεται μόλις κάθομαι,δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει. Ευτυχώς πλέον αναγνωρίζει ότι υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο σύνδρομο αν και είναι αντίθετος να πάρω τα b blocker αλλά μου είπε να κάνω αυτό που μου είπε ο καρδιολόγος μου.

----------


## Alexes 93

Καλημερα Αντώνη. Άσε τ λέει ο καθένας μας κ ακόλουθα τς οδηγίες τ καρδιολόγου. Εφόσον υπάρχει λύση στ πρόβλημα σου γτ δεν αρχίζεις? Με λίγες ώρες ύπνου, με άγχος για τν υγεία σου πως να μην ζαλίζεσαι?? Εξαντλείται ο οργανισμός. Ένα ένα τα προβλήματα, πρώτα λύσε τν ορθοστατική και μετά ήρεμος κοιτάς και τα υπόλοιπα. Μα μόνο που σε διαβάζει κάποιος του δημιουργείται αγχος... Φαντάσου πόσο πίεση κ στρες τραβάς εσυ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω Αντωνη ειχα παει με πονοκεφαλους και αλλα συμπτωματα στον νευρολογο. Μου ειπε οτι ηταν αγχος. Του λεω οταν ξαπλωνω στο ενα πλευρο ειναι πιο εντονα τα συμπτωματα. Μου απανταει αυθυποβολη. Δε βρισκεις ακρη. Αυτο δε σημαινει ομως οτι θα πεθανεις. Γιατι δεν θεωρεις χειροτερο ενδεχομενο να βασανιζεσαι μια ζωη χωρις τη λυτρωση του θανατου; Σε εικοσι χρονια λεει θα γινει το singularity. Θα κατακτησουμε την αθανασια.

Εδω ειναι το ποιμα. Τελευταια εχουν μαζευτει πιο πολλοι ειδικοι απο τρελους εδω μεσα.

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...9%CE%B1/page19

----------


## elpida33

Αντώνη καλημερα, εγω ξεκινησα το procoralan αλλα να σ οω την αλήθεια δν ειδα διαφορα, το σταματησα να σ πω απλα οτι η πιεση σ δν θα πεσει πολυ ειμα κ εγω υποτασικη κατι π κανει την ορθοστατικη ανυποφορη, παρετους αναστολεις μη τους φοβάσαι

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη καλημερα, εγω ξεκινησα το procoralan αλλα να σ οω την αλήθεια δν ειδα διαφορα, το σταματησα να σ πω απλα οτι η πιεση σ δν θα πεσει πολυ ειμα κ εγω υποτασικη κατι π κανει την ορθοστατικη ανυποφορη, παρετους αναστολεις μη τους φοβάσαι


Θα μιλησω σήμερα με τον ψυχίατρο μου να με βοηθήσει να ξεπερασω τη φοβία για τα χαπια.

----------


## Antonis8

Το ότι δεν κοιμαμαι δεν είναι δικό μου φταίξιμο ούτε προκυπτει απο άγχος. Με ξυπνησαν και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω. Και έχω και πολλα νεύρα και αυξημένη πιεση σήμερα (στο 110 σχεδόν, ξαπλωμενος) Νιώθω βάρος στο στήθος και πόνο στα αριστερά και ζάλη. Μπορει να κοιμηθω το απογευμα αλλά μέχρι τότε πρεπει να πάω να ταισω τα γατια και να οδηγησω το πατινι. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα την παλεψω.


Ορέστη σου απαντησα εκεί.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αντωνη Ιουλιο ανοιγετε;

----------


## Antonis8

Όπως όλα δείχνουν ,ναι. Αν και δεν ξέρω ακόμα κατά πόσο θα έρθουν τουρίστες. Εμείς δεν έχουμε ακυρώσεις προς το παρόν, αλλά όσο να 'ναι, σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν. Ακούγεται ότι κάποια πρακτορεία θα ακυρώσουν συνολικά, δεν ξέρω. Κάποιοι παλιοί μας πελάτες που έρχονται Αύγουστο, Γερμανοί κυρίως, και έχουν κλείσει με πρακτορείο που ακούστηκε ότι θα ακυρώσει, μας είπαν ότι θα έρθουν κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω γενικά. Από τη μια μου φαίνεται κάπως υπερβολικό όλο αυτό, από την άλλη είναι λογικό. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο όλη αυτή η συσπείρωση,το μένουμε μέσα, οι δήθεν συγκινητικες διαφημίσεις,έχουν αρχίσει να μου τη σπάνε.

----------


## Antonis8

Είμαι χαλια. Τάισα τα γατιά, ήρθα σπίτι με το πατίνι από της γιαγιάς μου, έκανα λίγα μακαρόνια να φάω και τώρα ξάπλωσα και έχω ταχυπαλμια ξαπλωτος. Έχω πολύ καιρό να πάθω κάτι τέτοιο και ανησυχώ. Και εξακολουθώ να νιώθω βάρος και περίεργους πόνους. Στις επτά έχω σκαιπ με τον ψυχίατρο, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο θα με βοηθήσει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Δεν θα το πάθαινα βέβαια κατά τη διάρκεια της δραστηριότητας όταν ντάλα ήλιος τάιζα τα γατιά; Ανέβηκαν εννοείται οι παλμοί μου 140 τότε. Έκτακτες δεν έχω , αλλά έχω αυτούς τους ενοχλητικούς πόνους που δεν αναπαράγονται με το άγγιγμα.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Είμαι χαλια. Τάισα τα γατιά, ήρθα σπίτι με το πατίνι από της γιαγιάς μου, έκανα λίγα μακαρόνια να φάω και τώρα ξάπλωσα και έχω ταχυπαλμια ξαπλωτος. Έχω πολύ καιρό να πάθω κάτι τέτοιο και ανησυχώ. Και εξακολουθώ να νιώθω βάρος και περίεργους πόνους. Στις επτά έχω σκαιπ με τον ψυχίατρο, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο θα με βοηθήσει. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Δεν θα το πάθαινα βέβαια κατά τη διάρκεια της δραστηριότητας όταν ντάλα ήλιος τάιζα τα γατιά; Ανέβηκαν εννοείται οι παλμοί μου 140 τότε. Έκτακτες δεν έχω , αλλά έχω αυτούς τους ενοχλητικούς πόνους που δεν αναπαράγονται με το άγγιγμα.


Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις απολύτως τίποτα καλώς ή κακώς κάθε μέρα χαροπαλευεις αλλά ζεις. Πάρτι απόφαση ότι θα ζεις κάθε μέρα με αυτό το φόβο ότι θα πεθάνεις. Στην ουσία δε ζεις. Οπότε τι σε νοιάζει άμα πεθάνεις καλύτερα θα είναι. Εγώ έτσι σκεφτόμουν και συνήλθα.

----------


## Antonis8

O ψυχίατρος ειπε ότι η υπεραναλυση μου κανει κακό και ότι μόλις δράσει το αντικαταθλιπτικο θα μου περάσει. Οποτε λέει ότι θα αλλάξει ο χαρακτήρας μου; 

Σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς μου απο αύριο θα παιρνω:
Αντικαταθλιπτικο
Ζαναξ
Δυο β αναστολείς 
Αντιοξινα
Ηλεκτρολύτες
Αντιισταμινικο

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί εσύ έχεις ψυχοσωματικά,ενώ εγώ έχω και διαγνωσμενα θέματα υγείας.
> 
> Οι ψυχωσωματικοι μου πόνοι είναι κατά βάση μουδιάσματα, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα μου. Ουτε έχει κάποια λογική να μην νιώθεις καθόλου πόνο στο σώμα σου ή καμία ενόχληση. Όλοι νιώθουν,δεν είναι ψυχοσωματικά αυτα. Το θέμα είναι πώς τα ερμηνεύει κανείς.
> Σε κρίση πανικού,με πιάνει ταχυπαλμια και σε καθιστή θέση. Αυτά είναι τα ψυχοσωματικά μου. Η ορθοστατική δεν είναι ψυχολογικό, προκαλείται ίσως από χαμηλό όγκο αίματος.


Και εγώ είχα ορθοστατικη και έτρεχα για όλες τις εξετάσεις σηκωνομουν από το κρεβάτι κ έφτανα 140 παλμους. Ήμουν στο σούπερ μάρκετ όρθια ωρα και είχα συνέχεια ταχυπαλμια ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνω tilt test. Είχα ταχυπαλμίες που έφταναν σε τρελό σημείο. Μόλις ξαπλώνω έπεφταν. Έκανα δοκιμασία για pots. Όλα τα έψαξα. Δεν ήταν στο κεφάλι μου ήταν υπαρκτό. Κι ακόμα έχω κάποιες φορές ειδικά όταν μου πέφτει η πίεση η οταν ανακατεύεται το στομάχι μου πάντα το είχα. Μόλις καθόμουν έφευγε αμεσως. Κι εμένα μου έγινε διάγνωση για ορθοστατικη και για φύσημα και για μικρή ανεπάρκεια σε βαλβίδες. Όλα έφυγαν όμως χωρίς φάρμακα δόξα το Θεό.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> O ψυχίατρος ειπε ότι η υπεραναλυση μου κανει κακό και ότι μόλις δράσει το αντικαταθλιπτικο θα μου περάσει. Οποτε λέει ότι θα αλλάξει ο χαρακτήρας μου; 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς μου απο αύριο θα παιρνω:
> Αντικαταθλιπτικο
> Ζαναξ
> Δυο β αναστολείς 
> Αντιοξινα
> Ηλεκτρολύτες
> Αντιισταμινικο


Εγώ νομίζω ότι τα αντίοξινα μειώνουν τη δράση των υπολοίπων φαρμάκων. Ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο θα πάρεις και πως το αποφάσισες; θυμόμουν ότι φοβοσουν να πάρεις αγωγή

----------


## Antonis8

> Και εγώ είχα ορθοστατικη και έτρεχα για όλες τις εξετάσεις σηκωνομουν από το κρεβάτι κ έφτανα 140 παλμους. Ήμουν στο σούπερ μάρκετ όρθια ωρα και είχα συνέχεια ταχυπαλμια ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνω tilt test. Είχα ταχυπαλμίες που έφταναν σε τρελό σημείο. Μόλις ξαπλώνω έπεφταν. Έκανα δοκιμασία για pots. Όλα τα έψαξα. Δεν ήταν στο κεφάλι μου ήταν υπαρκτό. Κι ακόμα έχω κάποιες φορές ειδικά όταν μου πέφτει η πίεση η οταν ανακατεύεται το στομάχι μου πάντα το είχα. Μόλις καθόμουν έφευγε αμεσως. Κι εμένα μου έγινε διάγνωση για ορθοστατικη και για φύσημα και για μικρή ανεπάρκεια σε βαλβίδες. Όλα έφυγαν όμως χωρίς φάρμακα δόξα το Θεό.




Για να γίνει διάγνωση πρέπει να το έχεις για έξι μήνες. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το είχες, απλως λεω οτι δεν εχει σχεση με αγχος, ειναι ενα υπαρκτό συνδρομο που μπορεί να έχει πολλές υποκείμενες αιτίες. Κι εγώ ήλπιζα να φύγει μόνο του το καταραμένο, αλλά έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός και δεν το βλέπω να φεύγει με το καλό.

Και σε μένα σχετίζεται έντονα με το στομαχι, ειδικά το πρωί.

----------


## Antonis8

> Εγώ νομίζω ότι τα αντίοξινα μειώνουν τη δράση των υπολοίπων φαρμάκων. Ποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο θα πάρεις και πως το αποφάσισες; θυμόμουν ότι φοβοσουν να πάρεις αγωγή


Την ομεπραζόλη την έχω κόψει, για αυτό έχω μαύρα χάλια και δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα από την παλινδρόμηση. Έχει περίπου δυο βδομάδες. Αν και με έχει βοηθήσει το ότι την σταμάτησα σε κάποια πράγματα, αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω βάρος. Την παίρνω πού και πού, έτσι μου είπε ο γιατρός μου, μέχρι να αποφασίσω να κάνω ξανά την γαστροσκόπηση. Τώρα παίρνω φυτικά αντιόξινα, ένα με κάτι φύκια, με βοηθάει στην χώνεψη απλώς, οπότε δεν νομίζω να επηρεάσει τα υπόλοιπα φάρμακα. 

Και εξακολουθώ να φοβάμαι, ειδικά με την ορθοστατική, αλλά δεν αντέχω αλλο αυτή την κατάσταση. Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ασκοπη για μένα και το αντικαταθλιπτικό προτείνεται και ως παράλληλη θεραπεία για την ορθοστατική. Λέω να κάνω μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια μήπως δω προκοπή. Το είχα ξεκινήσει, αλλά μετά προέκυψε το όλο θέμα με τις αντιβιώσεις και το ξαναέκοψα. Τώρα θα το αρχίσω κανονικά, μισό αρχικά και σε μια εβδομάδα ολόκληρο και μετά λέει θα μου πει στον έναν μήνα αν θα πάρω παραπάνω (δεν πρόκειται να δεχτώ να πάρω παραπάνω) Μπορεί να προκαλέσει long qt οπότε θα το έχω υπόψη. Θέλει λέει να παίρνω και μισό ζάναξ το πρωί όταν το ξεκινήσω. 

Μου είπε πάντως και μόνος του ότι η ορθοστατική δεν έχει σχέση με ψυχολογικό και ότι το αντικαταθλιπτικό το χρειάζομαι για τον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό μου. Τον ρώτησα και για αυτό που έπαθα τις προάλλες που φοβόμουν ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο και ότι θα τρελαθώ και μου είπε ότι είναι απόρροια του ιδψ.

----------


## Alexes 93

Μπραβο Αντώνη... Καλη αρχή!

----------


## Antonis8

Ευχαριστώ. Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ξεκινήσω αύριο και τους αναστολείς. Θα δω πρώτα πώς θα συνηθίσω τη μία αγωγή και μετά θα προσθέσω τα υπόλοιπα. Θα καλέσω το πρωί τον καρδιολόγο μου να τον ρωτήσω αν θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να καθυστερήσω λίγο καιρό την αγωγή που μου έγραψε. Θα δω βασικά, ίσως νιώσω άνετα και τους πάρω εντέλει, προσπαθώ να συνηθίσω την ιδέα.

----------


## Stavros

Αντώνη κάνει δουλειά αυτό με τα φύκια? Είναι εύκολο να μου πεις ποιό σκεύασμα είναι? Το Neo Bianacid ? Δεν έχω πια καούρες απλά πληροφοριακά ρωτάω...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όπως όλα δείχνουν ,ναι. Αν και δεν ξέρω ακόμα κατά πόσο θα έρθουν τουρίστες. Εμείς δεν έχουμε ακυρώσεις προς το παρόν, αλλά όσο να 'ναι, σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν. Ακούγεται ότι κάποια πρακτορεία θα ακυρώσουν συνολικά, δεν ξέρω. Κάποιοι παλιοί μας πελάτες που έρχονται Αύγουστο, Γερμανοί κυρίως, και έχουν κλείσει με πρακτορείο που ακούστηκε ότι θα ακυρώσει, μας είπαν ότι θα έρθουν κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω γενικά. Από τη μια μου φαίνεται κάπως υπερβολικό όλο αυτό, από την άλλη είναι λογικό. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο όλη αυτή η συσπείρωση,το μένουμε μέσα, οι δήθεν συγκινητικες διαφημίσεις,έχουν αρχίσει να μου τη σπάνε.


Δεν την παρακολουθω καθολου αυτη την προπαγανδα. Επιπλεον στην Ελλαδα οι περισσοτεροι ολη μερα εξω ηταν. Εγω ο βλακας εμεινα μεσα για να μην εχω την ενοχη οτι κολλησα τη μανα μου. Και φοραω κατι σκατομασκες υφασματινες που με εμποδιζουν να αναπνευσω κανονικα και κραταω και την αναπνοη μου οταν ερχονται διπλα μου στο δρομο, και με πιανει πονοκεφαλος απο την υποξια. Αι σιχτιρ πια! Σιγουρα εχω υποστει μικρες εγκεφαλικες βλαβες μονο απο αυτο.
Σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν ακυρωσεις γενικα γιατι θα φοβουνται οι μεγαλυτεροι ειδικα να μπουν σε αεροπλανα και καραβια. Μακαρι να παει καλα βεβαια και να αργησει το δευτερο κυμα που λενε.
Εμας μας ενημερωσαν οτι δε θα ανοιξουν οι σχολες και θα συνεχισουμε με τα χαζοτηλεμαθηματα. Ολα σκατα! Ολα σκατα κι αποσκατα! Το χειροτερο νεο ηταν αυτο. Εβλεπα καμια φατσα ευχαριστη.
Πραγματικα ρε φιλε πρεπει να ζουμε σαν η καθε μερα να ειναι η τελευταια. Μετανιωνω που δε γραφτηκα και σε αλλα μαθηματα, μετανιωνω που δε γραφτηκα σε ενα γυμναστηριο που μου αρεσε αλλα ηταν λιγο μακρια, που δεν πηγα σινεμα να δω μια - δυο ταινιες, που πηγα μοναχα τρεις φορες στη βιβλιοθηκη, που κωλωσα να παω σαν ακροατης στο αμφιθεατρο, που...που...
Εκανα τα αντιθετα απο τα σωστα. Μπορει να γνωριζα και καμια κοπελα να πηγαινουμε μαζι στην παραλια τωρα που θα ανοιξουν. 
Καποιος με ειχε συμβουλεψει να μη γραφτω πουθενα για να μη χαλασω τα λεφτα μου. Ακους κατι μαλακιες καμια φορα.

Ετσι μου ειχε πει ο πατερας μου την τελευταια φορα που πηγαμε στο χωριο στα 13 μου. Ηθελα να νοικιασω ποδηλατο 5000 δρχ για μια εβδομαδα. Θα πληρωνα απο τις οικονομιες μου. Για να με χειραγωγησει αποτρεπτικα μου ειπε "θα χαλασεις το ωραιο σου πεντοχιλιαρο;". Ακομα μου εχει μεινει απωθημενο. Γενικα ο πατερας μου απετρεπε το οτιδηποτε προσφερει χαρα ή απολαυση.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη κάνει δουλειά αυτό με τα φύκια? Είναι εύκολο να μου πεις ποιό σκεύασμα είναι? Το Neo Bianacid ? Δεν έχω πια καούρες απλά πληροφοριακά ρωτάω...



Το ρεντουφλούξ. Το neo bianacid είναι επισης καλό, παίρνω και απο αυτό κάποιες φορές. Απλώς το ρεντουφλούξ έχει πιο έντονη γεύση και με πιάνει πιο άμεσα. Αλλά δεν το βρίσκω εύκολα εδώ.

----------


## Antonis8

> Δεν την παρακολουθω καθολου αυτη την προπαγανδα. Επιπλεον στην Ελλαδα οι περισσοτεροι ολη μερα εξω ηταν. Εγω ο βλακας εμεινα μεσα για να μην εχω την ενοχη οτι κολλησα τη μανα μου. Και φοραω κατι σκατομασκες υφασματινες που με εμποδιζουν να αναπνευσω κανονικα και κραταω και την αναπνοη μου οταν ερχονται διπλα μου στο δρομο, και με πιανει πονοκεφαλος απο την υποξια. Αι σιχτιρ πια! Σιγουρα εχω υποστει μικρες εγκεφαλικες βλαβες μονο απο αυτο.
> Σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν ακυρωσεις γενικα γιατι θα φοβουνται οι μεγαλυτεροι ειδικα να μπουν σε αεροπλανα και καραβια. Μακαρι να παει καλα βεβαια και να αργησει το δευτερο κυμα που λενε.
> Εμας μας ενημερωσαν οτι δε θα ανοιξουν οι σχολες και θα συνεχισουμε με τα χαζοτηλεμαθηματα. Ολα σκατα! Ολα σκατα κι αποσκατα! Το χειροτερο νεο ηταν αυτο. Εβλεπα καμια φατσα ευχαριστη.
> Πραγματικα ρε φιλε πρεπει να ζουμε σαν η καθε μερα να ειναι η τελευταια. Μετανιωνω που δε γραφτηκα και σε αλλα μαθηματα, μετανιωνω που δε γραφτηκα σε ενα γυμναστηριο που μου αρεσε αλλα ηταν λιγο μακρια, που δεν πηγα σινεμα να δω μια - δυο ταινιες, που πηγα μοναχα τρεις φορες στη βιβλιοθηκη, που κωλωσα να παω σαν ακροατης στο αμφιθεατρο, που...που...
> Εκανα τα αντιθετα απο τα σωστα. Μπορει να γνωριζα και καμια κοπελα να πηγαινουμε μαζι στην παραλια τωρα που θα ανοιξουν. 
> Καποιος με ειχε συμβουλεψει να μη γραφτω πουθενα για να μη χαλασω τα λεφτα μου. Ακους κατι μαλακιες καμια φορα.
> 
> Ετσι μου ειχε πει ο πατερας μου την τελευταια φορα που πηγαμε στο χωριο στα 13 μου. Ηθελα να νοικιασω ποδηλατο 5000 δρχ για μια εβδομαδα. Θα πληρωνα απο τις οικονομιες μου. Για να με χειραγωγησει αποτρεπτικα μου ειπε "θα χαλασεις το ωραιο σου πεντοχιλιαρο;". Ακομα μου εχει μεινει απωθημενο. Γενικα ο πατερας μου απετρεπε το οτιδηποτε προσφερει χαρα ή απολαυση.


Τι το έκανες τελικά το πεντοχίλιαρο; 


Κι εγώ δεν παρακολουθώ πια, έχω βαρεθεί. Πάντως κάτι παίζει γενικά, εδώ παραδέχτηκε το πεντάγωνο για UFO :D Μάλλον εκμεταλλεύονται την χρονική συγκυρία για να σπείρουν αβεβαιότητα. 

Οι μάσκες με ενοχλούν και μένα πάρα πολύ και δεν βλέπω πού βοηθάνε, εκτός κι αν κάποιος φτύνει όταν μιλάει ή μιλάει μες στα μούτρα σου. Προχθές που πήγα στον γιατρό με έβαλε να φορέσω και δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω. Ειδικά τώρα που έχει και ζέστη, δεν παίζει να τη φοραω. Μόνο σε κλειστούς χώρους θα το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό φαντάζομαι. 

Οι παραλίες θα ανοίξουν κανονικά; Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που δεν θα δουλεύω από Μάιο, συνήθως δεν κάνω διακοπές το καλοκαίρι λόγω σεζόν, αλλά αν τραβήξει μέχρι Ιούλιο, θα πηγαίνω κι εγώ παραλία από ότι φαίνεται. 


Ντάξει, μην το βλέπεις τόσο αρνητικά, θα σου ξαναδοθούν ευκαιρίες να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά. Με την κοπέλα τι γίνεται; Μιλάτε; 

Εμένα άρχισε να μου μιλάει μία πρώην μου από τη Τσεχία. Κρατούσαμε επαφές γενικά, αλλά έχει γκόμενο. Της έστειλα ένα βιντεομήνυμα γιατί βαριόμουν να γράφω και τώρα μου στέλνει κι εκείνη μόνο βίντεο και μιλάμε έτσι και μου είπε ότι της φαίνομαι σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα από τότε που με γνώρισε (στα 23) Και σήμερα μου έστειλε μια φωτογραφία με ένα δώρο ημερολόγιο που της είχα πάρει, από την παλιά πόλη, που μοίαζει με βιβλιο, και μου είπε ότι ξεκίνησε σήμερα να γράφει εκεί τις σκέψεις της.

----------


## Antonis8

Καλά, κι εγώ πλέον δεν στέλνω καν μήνυμα γιατί κάτι έπαθε το κινητό μου με μια εφαρμογή που κατέβασα και δεν μπορώ να στείλω. Αλλά δεν γίνεται ο παραμικρός έλεγχος και όλοι είναι έξω. Θέλω να κατέβω κέντρο πριν τελειώσουν τα μέτρα για να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος γιατί μετά θα ξεσαλώσουν όλοι και θα έχει αφόρητη πολυκοσμία. Καλά ήταν που τους είχαν μαντρωμένους :D 

Σήμερα κάλεσα στην αστυνομία γιατί έβαλαν φόλες στην πλατεία του χωριού, τους λέω κάποιος βγαίνει στέλνοντας μήνυμα ότι πάει βόλτα και δηλητηριάζει ζώα, και βαριόντουσαν να έρθουν. Ούτε τη δουλειά τους δεν κάνουν. Μια φορά που είχα πάει στο τμήμα για άλλη υπόθεση, είχα δει τους δυο αξιωματικούς υπηρεσίας να τρώνε κουλουράκια και να βλέπουν τηλεόραση.

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ απο Δευτέρα θα είμαι σερί 10 ωρα με Μάσκα...Άντε να δούμε πως θα αντέξω....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τι το έκανες τελικά το πεντοχίλιαρο; 
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ δεν παρακολουθώ πια, έχω βαρεθεί. Πάντως κάτι παίζει γενικά, εδώ παραδέχτηκε το πεντάγωνο για UFO :D Μάλλον εκμεταλλεύονται την χρονική συγκυρία για να σπείρουν αβεβαιότητα. 
> 
> Οι μάσκες με ενοχλούν και μένα πάρα πολύ και δεν βλέπω πού βοηθάνε, εκτός κι αν κάποιος φτύνει όταν μιλάει ή μιλάει μες στα μούτρα σου. Προχθές που πήγα στον γιατρό με έβαλε να φορέσω και δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω. Ειδικά τώρα που έχει και ζέστη, δεν παίζει να τη φοραω. Μόνο σε κλειστούς χώρους θα το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό φαντάζομαι. 
> 
> Οι παραλίες θα ανοίξουν κανονικά; Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο που δεν θα δουλεύω από Μάιο, συνήθως δεν κάνω διακοπές το καλοκαίρι λόγω σεζόν, αλλά αν τραβήξει μέχρι Ιούλιο, θα πηγαίνω κι εγώ παραλία από ότι φαίνεται. 
> 
> ...


Α ωραια αυτη η ιστορια με την Τσεχα. Ρομαντικη και νοσταλγικη. Με τη συμμαθητρια μου δε μιλαμε πια. Νομιζω ποτε κανεις δεν ξερει αν θα του ξαναδοθουν ευκαιριες. Η ευκαιρια ειναι σαν το σπουργιτι που πετιεται ξαφνικα. Πρεπει να εχεις αντανακλαστικα, να κανεις ενα τσακ να την αρπαξεις. Αυτο το εχω διδαχθει παρατηρωντας ανθρωπους που εκμεταλλευονται ή εξαπατουν τους αλλους. Ειναι μεγαλο σχολειο οι εκ φυσεως πονηροι. 

Αντωνη εχω δει ιπταμενο δισκο παλια, αν το πιστευεις. Ειχε τρια φωτα που αναβοσβηναν διαδοχικα δημιουργωντας την ψευδαισθηση οτι περιστρεφεται. Πιστευω οτι πετανε δημιουργωντας μαγνητικα πεδια. Τωρα ποιος ηταν στο τιμονι, κανεις δεν ξερει. Πιστευω ανθρωπος. 

Το πεντοχιλιαρο λογικα θα το κρατησα στον κουμπαρα μου. Δε θυμαμαι να αγορασα τιποτα.

----------


## Antonis8

Βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα της ηλεκτροφορησης πρωτεϊνών και δεν είναι καλά. Γράφει η μικροβιολόγος ότι πρέπει να κάνω ανοσοκαθηλωση. Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι θέλει κι άλλες εξετάσεις και θα τα πούμε το απόγευμα. Από τη μια θέλω να πω σε όλους "σας τα λέγα" από την άλλη δεν θέλω να πεθάνω.

----------


## Alexes 93

Δν θα πεθάνεις, οτ εινσι θ τ αντιμετωπίσεις.. Εγώ έκανα γενικές αιματος κ ο αιμστοκριτης έπεσε 39 από 43 και η αιμοσφαιρινη 13,5.. Τρωω καλά δν κουράζομαι πολυ και μου κάνει εντύπωση γτ πέφτει...

----------


## Antonis8

Μπορεί να σχετίζεται με επίπεδα ενυδάτωσης. Πινε παραπάνω νερό και ξαναδεστο. Αν και κάποιες φορές όταν είσαι αφυδατωμένος ανεβαίνει ο αιματοκρίτης ψευδώς. Την αιμοσφαιρίνη να κοιτάς συνήθως.

Δεν ξέρω, έχω αγχωθει γιατί τις τελευταίες ημέρες νιώθω ιδιαίτερα αδύναμος. Δεν ξέρω πια τι να πιστέψω, πέρα από το ότι έκανα πολύ καλά που κράτησα ακεραιότητα χαρακτήρα και δεν έχασα την πίστη στον εαυτό μου και επέμεινα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά παρά το γεγονός ότι ΟΛΟΙ από την οικογένεια μου , από γιατρούς μέχρι και άτομα σε φόρουμ, μου λέγαν ότι είμαι λάθος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Το σημαντικο τωρα ειναι να γινεις καλα. Εγω βεβαια νομιζω οτι δεν θα ειναι κατι θανατηφορο αυτο που εχεις.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν ξέρω. Αύριο θα παμε με τον πατερα μου στο ιατρείο είπε ότι δεν μπορει να μου πει τιποτα απο το τηλέφωνο και θα παμε αύριο να μας μιλήσει και να μου πει τι θα κάνουμε. Και μου ειπε "εφόσον είσαι ασυμπτωματικος προς το παρον,μην φοβάσαι" το οποιο δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει. Είμαι φουλ συμπτωματικος αλλά ίσως όχι για τη νοσο που αυτός υποψιαζεται. Σίγουρα παντως απο ότι φαίνεται ειναι κάτι που επηρεασε και το νευρικό σύστημα,και ξεκίνησε η ορθοστατικη. Ελπιζω να μην είναι καοηθεια ή κάτι καλπαζον, ας ελπισουμε να είναι καποιο αυτοανοσο που μπορουμε να κοντρολαρουμε.

Σήμερα νιώθω μεγάλη αδυναμία παντως,τι να πω, θα κάνω υπομονη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Kι εγω νιωθω αδυναμια, παροτι δεν ταλαιπωρουμαι οπως εσυ. Υπομονη φιλε, μην αγχωνεσαι, αυριο θα ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο. Παιζει να μην εξηγει ολα σου τα συμπτωματα η οποια νοσος υποψιαζεται ο γιατρος, αλλα ειναι πολυ καλο που βρεθηκε νωρις για να την παρακολουθεις και να μην χειροτερεψει. Αντε με το καλο να μην σου τρωνε τοσες ωρες τα ιατρικα θεματα, καλοκαιρι μπηκε, η ζωη περιμενει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αντωνη θελω να γραψω κατι κινηματογραφικο για το πως περασα το Πασχα. Κατι που θα κανει τον αναγνωστη να ταυτιστει με τον χαρακτηρα μου ή εστω να με συμπαθησει. Ομως το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι οτι δεν εκανα τιποτα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντωνη θελω να γραψω κατι κινηματογραφικο για το πως περασα το Πασχα. Κατι που θα κανει τον αναγνωστη να ταυτιστει με τον χαρακτηρα μου ή εστω να με συμπαθησει. Ομως το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι οτι δεν εκανα τιποτα.


Για τη σχολή ή κάποιο διήγημα; 


Εγώ αυτό το διάστημα προσπαθω να συνεχισω τη συγγραφή του μυθιστορήματος μου, μιας και μπορει να μην έχω και πολλους μήνες ζωής, αλλά δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.

----------


## Antonis8

Αν έχω πολλαπλο μυελωμα έχει προσδοκιμο ζωής εννέα μήνες.

----------


## Sonia

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ανοσοκαθήλωση είναι ένα βήμα πιο εξειδικευμένη εξέταση από την ηλεκτροφόρηση πρωτεϊνών για να δεις τι γίνεται με το ανοσοποιητικό σου. Το συμπέρασμα ότι θα πεθάνεις σύντομα από που το έβγαλες;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Για τη σχολή ή κάποιο διήγημα; 
> 
> 
> Εγώ αυτό το διάστημα προσπαθω να συνεχισω τη συγγραφή του μυθιστορήματος μου, μιας και μπορει να μην έχω και πολλους μήνες ζωής, αλλά δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω.


Για τη σχολη. Δεν εχω πειθαρχια για να φτιαξω κατι μονος μου. 




> Αν έχω πολλαπλο μυελωμα έχει προσδοκιμο ζωής εννέα μήνες.


Εγω ειδα και κατι αλλες ασθενειες στο γκουγκλ <γαμμα μονοκατι>που δεν εχουν τοσο σοβαρες επιπλοκες.

Με επιασε μια υπνηλια υποπτη μετα το φαγητο.

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι το είδα, αλλά μάλλον κάτι σοβαρό έχω αφού μου προκάλεσε την ορθοστατικη. Συγκεκριμένα το πορισμα της μικροβιολογου γράφει "Υποψια μπαντας στην περιοχη των γάμμα σφαιρινων. Συνίσταται ανοσοκαθηλωση"

----------


## Antonis8

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ανοσοκαθήλωση είναι ένα βήμα πιο εξειδικευμένη εξέταση από την ηλεκτροφόρηση πρωτεϊνών για να δεις τι γίνεται με το ανοσοποιητικό σου. Το συμπέρασμα ότι θα πεθάνεις σύντομα από που το έβγαλες;




Γκουγκλαρα τις τιμές μου. Μπορει να σημαινει απο κάτι απλο, ως κάτι παρα πολυ σοβαρό. Δεδομένου ότι επηρεαζει το νευρικό μου σύστημα,εικαζω ότι δεν ειναι κατι απλο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ε ενταξει αυριο θα λυθουν οι υποψιες. Παντως εγω εχω καλο ενστικτο για την περιπτωση σου.

----------


## Antonis8

Μακαρι. 

Σε ποια ενότητα πήρε παλι το θέμα ο Aeon,αφού στο αρχικό ποατ λέω για ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο.

Να ρωτησω κάτι άλλο, ο γιατρός ειναι αυτός που μου είχε πάρει 70 χωρίς αποδειξη. Τις εξετάσεις μου τις έγραψε πριν δυο μέρες,που πηγα απο το ιατρείο του και πληρωσα σαράντα. Τώρα θέλει παλι να μιλήσουμε απο κοντά, και λογικά θα μου γράψει και τις υπολοιπες εξετάσεις, πρεπει να τον ξαναπληρωσω; Αλλοι γιατροί δεν με χρεώνουν για την ερμηνεία των εξετάσεων,υποτιθεται ότι στο γράφουν εξετάσεις και μετά μπορειτε να τα πείτε και τηλεφωνικά. Με έχει ξεζουμισει ο τυπος με τις παραξενιες του.

----------


## Stavros

Ήμουν από τους πρώτους που επέμεινα στην αιματολογική σου εικόνα και είχα κολλήσει να ρωτάω για τον αιματοκρίτη ώστε να απέκλεια το στίγμα όπου και αποκλείστηκε ώστε να εστιάσουμε σε άλλες παθήσεις.
Είναι εύκολο να μας ποστάρεις την ηλεκτροφόρηση να δούμε το διάγραμμα? Είναι αρκετά ψηλή η μπάντα αυτή στο διάγραμμα?

Φίλε υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι Μονοκλωνική Γαμμαπάθεια Αδιευκρίνιστης Σημασίας (MGUS) και δεν αποτελεί νόσο απλά έχεις μια κάπως αυξημένη πιθανότητα συγκριτικά με τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό να αναπτύξεις Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα. Το έχει ο πατέρας μου εδώ και 6 χρόνια και δεν έχει εξελιχτεί σε κάτι! 

Η μόνη μαλακία όμως σε σένα είναι ο αιματοκρίτης σου που έχει επηρεαστεί και ειδικά ο RBC σου. Η MGUS είνα ασυμπτωματική όμως, πως σχετίζεται αυτό με την αιματολογική σου εικόνα και τον 35άρη αιματοκρίτη? Έχεις και αδυναμία αναφέρεις.... Κάνε την ανοσοκαθήλωση να δούμε αν θα επιβεβαιωθεί η Μονοκλωνική Πρωτείνη στην Ανοσοκαθήλωση. Διοτί η μικροβιολόγος μιλάει για υποψία ,όχι για βεβαιότητα. Η συμπτωματολογία σου λίγο με φοβίζει αλλά μπορεί να είναι ψυχοσωματικής προέλευσης. Μπορεί.

* Αντώνη δώσε μας τα όρια του εργαστηρίου στην τιμή των ''γ Σφαιρινών'' και πες μας πόσο είναι το δικό σου νούμερο.

----------


## Geo12

Καλησπερα, πρώτη φορα τώρα σου είπε ο γιατρός να κανείς ηλεκτροφωρηση πρωτεινων; Μου κάνει εντυπωση γιατι είναι εξέταση που την γραφουν σε περίεργα συμπτώματα, μαζι με τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις. 
Αν θυμαμε τραβιεσε μήνες με τα συμπτώματα σου.

----------


## Stavros

> Καλησπερα, πρώτη φορα τώρα σου είπε ο γιατρός να κανείς ηλεκτροφωρηση πρωτεινων; Μου κάνει εντυπωση γιατι είναι εξέταση που την γραφουν σε περίεργα συμπτώματα, μαζι με τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις. 
> Αν θυμαμε τραβιεσε μήνες με τα συμπτώματα σου.


Το παιδί ανέφερε αδυναμία και το αιμοδιάγραμμα έδειξε αιματοκρίτη 35 ενώ ο ίδιος λέει πως πριν το 2018 ήταν φυσιολογικός. Οπότε και του συνεστήθη η ηλεκτροφόρηση πρωτεινών.

----------


## Geo12

> Το παιδί ανέφερε αδυναμία και το αιμοδιάγραμμα έδειξε αιματοκρίτη 35 ενώ ο ίδιος λέει πως πριν το 2018 ήταν φυσιολογικός. Οπότε και του συνεστήθη η ηλεκτροφόρηση πρωτεινών.


Ισως δεν το ειπα σωστά. Οτι απο τότε που ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα , αποςισα γιατί δεν του έδωσαν και αυτη την εξέταση, μεταξύ άλλων.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ήμουν από τους πρώτους που επέμεινα στην αιματολογική σου εικόνα και είχα κολλήσει να ρωτάω για τον αιματοκρίτη ώστε να απέκλεια το στίγμα όπου και αποκλείστηκε ώστε να εστιάσουμε σε άλλες παθήσεις.
> Είναι εύκολο να μας ποστάρεις την ηλεκτροφόρηση να δούμε το διάγραμμα? Είναι αρκετά ψηλή η μπάντα αυτή στο διάγραμμα?
> 
> Φίλε υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι Μονοκλωνική Γαμμαπάθεια Αδιευκρίνιστης Σημασίας (MGUS) και δεν αποτελεί νόσο απλά έχεις μια κάπως αυξημένη πιθανότητα συγκριτικά με τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό να αναπτύξεις Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα. Το έχει ο πατέρας μου εδώ και 6 χρόνια και δεν έχει εξελιχτεί σε κάτι! 
> 
> Η μόνη μαλακία όμως σε σένα είναι ο αιματοκρίτης σου που έχει επηρεαστεί και ειδικά ο RBC σου. Η MGUS είνα ασυμπτωματική όμως, πως σχετίζεται αυτό με την αιματολογική σου εικόνα και τον 35άρη αιματοκρίτη? Έχεις και αδυναμία αναφέρεις.... Κάνε την ανοσοκαθήλωση να δούμε αν θα επιβεβαιωθεί η Μονοκλωνική Πρωτείνη στην Ανοσοκαθήλωση. Διοτί η μικροβιολόγος μιλάει για υποψία ,όχι για βεβαιότητα. Η συμπτωματολογία σου λίγο με φοβίζει αλλά μπορεί να είναι ψυχοσωματικής προέλευσης. Μπορεί.
> 
> * Αντώνη δώσε μας τα όρια του εργαστηρίου στην τιμή των ''γ Σφαιρινών'' και πες μας πόσο είναι το δικό σου νούμερο.


Ποια συμπτωματα μου σε ανησυχούν; 
Ποσταρω εδώ την εξέταση 
https://imgur.com/a/pM5pNg3

Κοιτα,αν είναι όμως κάτι τέτοιο και το εμφανιζω στα τριάντα, δεν είναι πολυ θετικό θεωρώ. Εγώ ελπιζω να είναι καποιο αυτοανοσο. Ισως να σχετίζεται με το στομάχι μου; Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ισως δεν το ειπα σωστά. Οτι απο τότε που ξεκίνησαν τα συμπτώματα , αποςισα γιατί δεν του έδωσαν και αυτη την εξέταση, μεταξύ άλλων.


Φιλε έγινε λάθος στο εργαστήριο τρεις φορες! Μου έστελναν συνέχεια ως απαντηση ηλεκτροφορηση αιμοσφαιρίνης που είναι άσχετο με αυτή την εξέταση. Απο τον Δεκέμβρη μου την έγραψε ο γιατρός, τρεις φορες έδωσα αίμα, μέχρι που μίλησα με τη μικροβιολογο και μου την ξαναεκαναν γιατί λέει οτι έβαζε λάθος κωδικό η βοηθός της. Τα συμπτωματα της ασθένειας μου άρχισαν τον περασμένο Σεπτεμβρη. Ελπιζω να το έχουμε πιασει νωρίς. Δεδομένου ότι βελτιωνομουν με την κορτιζονη ,μπορει να σημαινει πολλα,δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Stavros

Φίλε είναι πολύ μικρό το Spike που κάνει στην περιοχή των γ σφαιρινών και επίσης οι γ' σφαιρίνες σου είναι και μέσα στα όρια. Και προς τα κάτω κιόλας.
Δηλαδή αποκλίνει ελαφρώς από ένα φυσιολογικό πρωτεινόγραμμα. Από την στιγμή που η μπάντα η ύποπτη, είναι στην περιοχή των γ σφαιρινών,θα έπρεπε να είχες αυξημένες γ σφαιρίνες. Αλλά είναι μικρή αυτή η ύποπτη μπάντα σε ποσότητα.
Η Αλβουμίνη σου όμως είναι χαμηλή ,οριακή. Τρανσαμινάσες και ΤΚΕ έχουμε πρόσφατες? Θέλεις γιατρό με αρχίδια τώρα που έχει δει 1000αδες πρωτεινογράμματα , *ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΟ*!!
Δεν μπορεί στα 31 ρε φίλε να έχεις Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα. Έχουμε τις πιθανότητες με το μέρος μας.

----------


## Antonis8

> Φίλε είναι πολύ μικρό το Spike που κάνει στην περιοχή των γ σφαιρινών και επίσης οι γ' σφαιρίνες σου είναι και μέσα στα όρια. Και προς τα κάτω κιόλας.
> Δηλαδή αποκλίνει ελαφρώς από ένα φυσιολογικό πρωτεινόγραμμα. Από την στιγμή που η μπάντα η ύποπτη, είναι στην περιοχή των γ σφαιρινών,θα έπρεπε να είχες αυξημένες γ σφαιρίνες. Αλλά είναι μικρή αυτή η ύποπτη μπάντα σε ποσότητα.
> Η Αλβουμίνη σου όμως είναι χαμηλή ,οριακή. Τρανσαμινάσες και ΤΚΕ έχουμε πρόσφατες? Θέλεις γιατρό με αρχίδια τώρα που έχει δει 1000αδες πρωτεινογράμματα , *ΑΙΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΟ*!!
> Δεν μπορεί στα 31 ρε φίλε να έχεις Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα. Έχουμε τις πιθανότητες με το μέρος μας.



Τρανσαμινασες δεν θυμάμαι πότε έκανα, δεν είχα ποτέ άλλη οφ τιμή πάντως. ΤΚΕ τελευταία έκανα τέλη Ιανουαρίου,μου ξαναεγραψε τώρα, τότε είχε βγει στο 15 με τιμές αναφοράς 0-20.

Ποια συμπτώματα μου σε ανησυχούν; Η αδυναμία;

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν νιώθω ακριβώς αδυναμία, νιώθω κάτι σαν αστάθεια,είναι δύσκολο να το περιγράψω. Τις ημέρες που το νιώθω περισσότερο,οι παλμοί μου δεν είναι τόσο αυξημένοι όταν σηκώνομαι. Νιώθω επίσης σαν να μην μπορώ να πάρω βαθιά ανάσα,σαν να υπάρχει ένα εμπόδιο στο στήθος μου. Αυτό ίσως είναι λόγω παλινδρόμησης. Φοβάμαι ότι θα πεθάνω άμεσα. Υποτροπιάζουν απότομα αυτές οι νοσοι;

----------


## Ορέστης

Οχι.

,,,,

----------


## Antonis8

Εχω μπλέξει με τον μαλακ@. Πηγαμε με τον πατερα μου και άρχισε να μιλάει επι ένα μισαωρο για το πώς έγινε λάθος η εξέταση αρχικα απο το εργαστήριο, μετα έλεγε ότι κακώς πάω σε άλλους γιατρούς, πχ στον καρδιολογο, και του λέω ωραία, άρα μου λέτε ότι κακώς πηγα και κακώς μου έγραψε b blocker? Και λέει όχι, τα b blocker να τα παρεις αλλά κακώς πηγες. Παρανοια. 

Είχε γενικά πολυ υφακι και απλως μου έδωσε νέες εξετάσεις και είπε ότι μπορει να είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Του ζητησα να εξηγήσει και δεν μου είπε τιποτα. Και εννοείται με ξαναχρεωσε ένα τριανταρι χωρίς αποδειξη και ήδη μου λέει ότι θα τα ξαναπουμε για ο,τι θέλω απο κοντά για να με χρεωσει και παλι. Πηγα εκει για να μιλήσουμε για το τι μπορει να συμβαίνει και ηταν επιτηδες αόριστος. Στον πατερα μου είπε "οφείλουμε να κάνουμε έναν έλεγχο,μπορει να μην είναι σοβαρό αλλά υπαρχουν καποιες μικρές ενδείξεις και πρεπει να γίνει" και σε μένα στο τηλέφωνο άρχισε παλι τα δραματικά "πρεπει να γινει άμεσα ο έλεγχος,είναι απαραιτητος" Με αγχωνει να δεν κάνει τον κοπο να εξηγήσει. 


Μέσα στις εξετάσεις είναι και καποιες τιμές για πολλαπλο μυελωμα για όγκους, σεροτονίνη ,ουρά 24 ωρου κ.ά. 


Σκέφτομαι ότι έχω συμπτωματα του πολλαπλου μυελωματος , με πιανει πονος στα πλευρα,ειδικά στο αριστερό εδώ και μήνες, αλλά θεωρουσα ότι ειναι το έντερο. Και έχω μουδιασματα στη γλώσσα στιγμιαία και πόνο στο σαγόνι καποιες φορες.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν εχετε πολλες επιλογες σε γιατρους απο οτι καταλαβαινω. Καλα αποτελεσματα,θα ξεκινησεις τα μπλοκερ ταυτοχτονα;

----------


## Antonis8

Φοβαμαι να τα ξεκινησω γιατί αν έχω καποια σοβαρή παθηση, η καρδιά μου δουλεύει πάραπάνω για να στείλει οξυγόνο στους ιστούς. Αν την κάνω να χτυπαει πιό αργά,μηπως ταβλιαστω; θα ψαξω αν επιτρεπέται το b blocker σε ασθενείς με πολλαπλο μυελωμα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Φοβαμαι να τα ξεκινησω γιατί αν έχω καποια σοβαρή παθηση, η καρδιά μου δουλεύει πάραπάνω για να στείλει οξυγόνο στους ιστούς. Αν την κάνω να χτυπαει πιό αργά,μηπως ταβλιαστω; θα ψαξω αν επιτρεπέται το b blocker σε ασθενείς με πολλαπλο μυελωμα.


Χμμμμμμ τοτε δε θα ειχες ορθοστατικη. Εγω θα ρωταγα τον καρδιολογο.

----------


## Stavros

Εύκολος τρόπος να δούμε αν υποψιάζεται ο γιατρός Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα: Σου έγραψε μήπως Β2 Μικροσφαιρίνη? Αλλά αφού σου ζήτησε ούρα 24ώρου προφανώς ψάχνει για πρωτεΐνη Bence Jones.

* Ο γιατρός σου δεν ξέρει τι έχεις και περιμένει να δει τις εξετάσεις γι'αυτό και δεν ήταν επεξηγηματικός. Επίσης όλα αυτά που φοβόμαστε δεν συνηθίζονται στην ηλικία σου και φοβάται να κάνει εικασίες για να μην εκτεθεί.Πότε θα κάνεις τις εξετάσεις?

----------


## Antonis8

> Εύκολος τρόπος να δούμε αν υποψιάζεται ο γιατρός Πολλαπλό Μυέλωμα: Σου έγραψε μήπως Β2 Μικροσφαιρίνη? Αλλά αφού σου ζήτησε ούρα 24ώρου προφανώς ψάχνει για πρωτεΐνη Bence Jones.
> 
> * Ο γιατρός σου δεν ξέρει τι έχεις και περιμένει να δει τις εξετάσεις γι'αυτό και δεν ήταν επεξηγηματικός. Επίσης όλα αυτά που φοβόμαστε δεν συνηθίζονται στην ηλικία σου και φοβάται να κάνει εικασίες για να μην εκτεθεί.Πότε θα κάνεις τις εξετάσεις?


Δεν μου άρεσε γενικά το ύφος του, και ήθελα να μου πει τι συμπτωματα πρεπει να προσεχω , αντί αυτου έκανε ένα ατελειωτο ραντ για το πόσο αχρηστοι είναι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι και πόσο κακό χειρισμό της κατάστασης έκανα εγώ. 

Απτοσφαιρινη
Γαλακτικη αφυδρογοναση
Β2 μικροσφαιρινη όρου
Λεύκωμα ούρων 24 ωρου
Ολική χολερυθρίνη
Ανοσοκαθηλωση όρου
Λεύκωμα bense Jones ούρων
Προσδιορισμός σεροτονίνης

Και οι προηγουμενες που μου είχε γράψει και δεν έκανα ακόμα που εχουν παλι φεριτινη,ΤΚΕ και σίδηρο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Χμμμμμμ τοτε δε θα ειχες ορθοστατικη. Εγω θα ρωταγα τον καρδιολογο.


Ναι, αυτό σκέφτομαι. Μηπως ετσι είναι ο τροπος που προσπαθει το σώμα μου να με βοηθήσει. Δεν μπηκα σε λεπτομερειες με τον καρδιολογο, τον πήρα χθες τηλεφωνο και του ειπα ότι θα καθυστερησω λίγο την λήψη των αναστολεων μέχρι να βγουν και αυτές οι εξετάσεις και η απαντηση του ήταν "βεβαίως,κανένα πρόβλημα, μπορειτε να τους παρετε μετά απο έναν μήνα" άρα κρίνει απαραιτητο να τους παρω καποια στιγμή; δεν δινουν ξεκάθαρες απαντησεις και με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ. Ο πατερας μου τον είχε πάρει τηλ και του έλεγε "το άγχος του κανει χειρότερο το προβλημα, η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία αντιμετωπιζεται , θα βοηθησουν τα φαρμακα" αλλά και παλι δεν λέει ξεκάθαρα "ναι πρεπει να πάρει τα φάρμακα".

Τις εξετάσεις θα τις κάνω την άλλη βδομάδα μάλλον. Αν ζω μέχρι τότε γιατι δεν νιωθω καλά. Θα μου κοστισουν τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μου υποθετω.

Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχουμε επιλογη απο γιατρούς, το συζήτησα και με τον πατερα μου να αλλαξω γιατρο γιατί με χρεωνει υπερβολικα αλλά μου λέει και εκείνος να αλλαζες ναι, αλλά ένας καινούργιος γιατρός θα σε δει ως καινούργιο ασθενή άρα θα πάρει παλι χρονο. Θα κάνω και αυτές τις εξετάσεις να δω τι θα μου πει και μετά θα παρω και δεύτερη γνωμη. Θα κάνω και ένα τηλ την ενδοκρινολογο μου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Συμφωνω κι εγω αυτα θα εκανα.

----------


## Antonis8

Νιώθω μια θολούρα και μια δυσκολια στην αναπνοή χωρίς να έχω βάρος,σαν να φταίει ο σκελετός μου. Το νιώθω μια βδομάδα τώρα. Η καρδιά μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα,φοβάμαι ότι είμαι στο τελικό στάδιο. Ίσως έχω αυξημένο ασβέστιο και θα μου κάνει επιπλοκή στην καρδιά. Κακώς παίρνω και τη d.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αντώνη δε σε παίρναμε σοβαρά γιατί έκανες διαγνώσεις μονος σου....Κανεις δε μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει εξετασεις ομως... τώρα ειναι φανερό απο τις εξετασεις σου ότι κατι εχεις.. εύχομαι να ειναι περαστικα

----------

